# exhaust fumes in cold weather



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

i've noticed my xtrail kicks out a load of white exhaust fumes, more than other vehicles i see on the road. even after the engine has warmed up

i'm putting this down to the cold weather (hopefully it's not anything else)

it's currently around 0c

it's the 2.5 petrol 16v auto 

anyone else notice this?


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

So, 0 degrees is not really that cold. 

But speaking from a canadian perspective, it's very normal. On days where it gets to -20 or so here, some cars look like they have a james bond smoke screen installed. My Protege was the worst for it. Usually it's a good sign. It is just water vapour, low emission cars in particular put out a lot of visible water vapour when it's cold. If you have a real coolant leak, you can generally see it even when it's warm, and the exhaust will smell sweet.


----------



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

appreciate the reply tbk. I have nothad the car long enough to know what the exhaust fumes are like in mild weather

i will continue monitor


----------

